

Colorful data - th0ma5
http://www.colorful-data.net/

======
RyanMcGreal
I'm curious to know how this site would look through a pair of 3D glasses.

------
viggity
If you like colorful-data you'll really like

<http://www.visualcomplexity.com/vc/>

------
pilif
aside of making my head hurt. What should I be seeing there?

